# Delivery Platforms Baiting/Luring you into bad areas....



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I wanted to bring this up because it seems no one has been talking about it.

Anyone notice if you are working on a nice area (Pleasantville) that deliveries can tend to send you towards worse areas with more crime and known for less tips and non-existent tips (New Jack City)? I also notice if the first delivery sent you close but not into the belly of the beast, that if you leave the app on, the second or third delivery will most certainly, in most cases, send you into New Jack City where you will be doing deliveries for hours and hours unless you go offline and leave and head back to Pleasantville.

I have worked in multiple markets, on multiple apps, in multiple states. Seems to always be the same thing, I notice. I cannot tell you how many times I am going offline and losing time leaving these areas and going back to Pleasantville because either the platform algorithm doesn't get I do not want to go there OR it knows very well that me and a boatload of other drivers do not want to go there and there is always a driver shortage and issues with orders being completed so they keep pushing drivers that way.

Just curious on everyone's thoughts on this? It just seems impossible to avoid.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is all day, every day for me. I have my limits on how far South I'll go and how good the offer is. When I get a decent offer and it doesn't exceed my Southern boundaries, I'll accept and get on with it. Problem then is the very next offer wants me to go even further South and that's the point when (depending which platform I'm on) I either pause or go off line. $8 bucks isn't worth delivering in the hood where they find dead bodies on the regular lol
So my answer to your question is, nobody wants to deliver down there so they have no other choice other than to try and drag drivers down into the bowels of hell lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope. I deliver where I want. And I deny offers that are low paying. Location doesn't matter. I could be in Brentwood and getting crap orders left and right. Won't accept any. I could be in East LA and get acceptable orders with tips and work that area for hours.

There's no magical land you can drive to that provides unending orders with big tips.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes . A order some how some way will go to a bombed out area .
I just drive back to where i know is a safe area . This is typical.
Ok what i want to comment about . 
Use caution in those areas . I have gone to deliver to a area they call little Saigon .
This is a totally messed up area . Lot of drugs hookers laying on top of cars when you drive past them so on and so on.
I once got a order to deliver there. The address where it went the house was burnt down ! This was a trap for sure .
I put down some rubber getting out of there. If i was a idiot and got out of my car to walk around other homes to search addresses who knows how many bullets i would have to shoot that night . 
I called support and asked them if they wanted there driver to get killed tonight. 
Explained the situation . Door dash said keep the food . Yea thanks for the 5 dollar burger . . 
And for tips in this area . lol . sure . If anybody was wondering no i never picked up the nasty hookers


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

GH does this all the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> I wanted to bring this up because it seems no one has been talking about it.
> 
> Anyone notice if you are working on a nice area (Pleasantville) that deliveries can tend to send you towards worse areas with more crime and known for less tips and non-existent tips (New Jack City)? I also notice if the first delivery sent you close but not into the belly of the beast, that if you leave the app on, the second or third delivery will most certainly, in most cases, send you into New Jack City where you will be doing deliveries for hours and hours unless you go offline and leave and head back to Pleasantville.
> 
> ...


Somebody will do it

Sooner or Later


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Same... But I want to be back in Premiere GH status, so I reject less offers. Working on getting my numbers up so I can back to Premiere. Had to reject a $5 payout for Brick's pizza. Pretty sure that was a zero tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do these delivery platforms offer you a "last job"/"no more requests" option? If so, for those of you who are trying to work a "Pro" status, what you do is press the "_no mas_" button as you get close to the non-desired area. After you make your delivery, head away from the non-desired area. After you arrive at a place sufficiently distant from the non-desired neighbourhood, go back ON LINE. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I will deliver to any neighborhood if the pay is worth it. It’s all about the money.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

My day job is in downtown Dallas. When I leave in the afternoon I don’t even turn on my apps until I’m out of Dallas and back in the suburbs. There are some run down neighborhoods up here but nothing really dangerous like in Dallas. I won’t accept any orders that would take me back into Dallas.
If I find myself getting to far south I just turn off my apps until I can go back. You can control where you go.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Obviously they will always try to get drivers into areas where they need drivers the most. After a while, u figure out when + where to turn ur app off/on to stay in the same area/stay out of certain areas


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

The poorer sections of town will have more apartments and more people per square mile, everyone’s gotta eat, even poor people.
Nice rich areas will have nice big homes separated by nice big gardens but less people living there. It’s a catch 22 deal, bigger tips in affluent areas but put more miles on your car, or quicker trips per hour with smaller tips and less miles on your car in the poor areas.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't deliver food, but Uber is the same with pax.

I always "turn off new requests" when accepting every trip, so I can get out of the area if I don't want to be there after I've dropped someone off.


----------

